# Blood Red Vampire Ball Theme



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a Vampire theme in the parlor a couple years ago.
















































Hope that helps.


----------



## Shayna Ryan-Box (Jun 26, 2014)

Very cool, I love the Urn for Dracula!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I think red velvet always lends that creepy, kind of haunted look. Plus it seems dated, which I like too. I think shrouding the pictures/paintings on the wall with black gauze & buntings is a great look, and having dead & dried flower arrangements around is spooky too. I'm sure there's lots of posts around here about getting an abandoned, haunted feel. Don't forget the cobwebs and maybe some critters have taken over the place too. Good luck!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

These threads should give you plenty of ideas for your vampire theme.


----------



## djinker (Aug 14, 2013)

This is so awesome, thank you for sharing.....


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Shayna thanks for starting this thread! I am so following! I have been trying to decied between Vampire, Angels and Demons or Haunted Masquerade. Amazing job WitchyPoo you've inspired me to dig digger into the Vampire theme. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Love what you did!


----------

